# Call of Duty 4 clan!!



## ligaa (Apr 19, 2008)

Hey everyone! Like Call of Duty 4? Then team up with us! The [FA] clan is all furry, and play for fun and for competition. Most of us are on XBox, but we have a couple PS3 and PC players, and are always looking to expand our ranks! We're also looking to get everyone together and host some private matches here soon, so even if you're not interested in joining the clan, tag along and have a good time.
You can check us out here: http://fagaming.proboards45.com/


----------



## Horrorshow (Apr 19, 2008)

Lawl. Clans.

I miss playing Counter-Strike. :[


----------



## CalamityXI (Apr 19, 2008)

ill join, add my gamertag H0MICID4L H4CKR


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 19, 2008)

I'll consider it. At the moment I like my BATS tag more, but I'll consider it.


----------



## Armaetus (Apr 19, 2008)

Another console clan? >..> Where are you PC COD4 players??


----------



## ligaa (Apr 20, 2008)

Hey Horrorshow, you're  not the only one who misses Counter-Strike. 

Unfortunately, I believe we only have one PC player in our ranks, but you're more than welcome to be the second one, mrchris. 

I'll add you to the list of interested people, CalamityXI. Can you tell me what game mode you prefer out of the ones listed here: http://fagaming.proboards45.com/index.cgi?board=clanboard&action=display&thread=15
And please fill this out 
Days available:
Times available:
Time zone:
Connection speed:


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Apr 20, 2008)

ill join your clan


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Apr 20, 2008)

It depends, is it hardcore only clan? I only play hardcore, normal is just weak. Otherwise I'll consider it.


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 20, 2008)

Ishnuvalok said:
			
		

> It depends, is it hardcore only clan? I only play hardcore, normal is just weak.  I have an OPINION. Otherwise I'll consider it.



Some would say it takes a little more skill to kill people by doing more than just popping 1 bullet into them (Having to actually fight someone, and possibly the tables being turned after you jump them?), or staying alive among opponents using killcams for revenge

Hardcore does have one advantage: You can kill obnoxious teammates blocking the doorway.

Also; I think it should be our clan..thing...to simultaniously play this song in the lobby during intermissions:
http://put-this-in-the-wow-forums.ytmnd.com/


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Apr 20, 2008)

Well, I don't like normal mode because of the fact that it takes half of an M4 mag to kill someone >.>
Other than that, I can live with normal mode. All I need to do is replace juggernaught with stopping power, and use the M60E.


----------



## Rhainor (Apr 20, 2008)

Ishnuvalok said:
			
		

> Well, I don't like normal mode because of the fact that it takes half of an M4 mag to kill someone >.>
> Other than that, I can live with normal mode. All I need to do is replace juggernaught with stopping power, and use the M60E.



It's called BODY ARMOR.  Apparently the characters don't have it in Hardcore.  And no, in normal games, it only takes 5 or 6 *hits* to kill someone.  Or you could go for the head.


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Apr 20, 2008)

Ishnuvalok said:
			
		

> Well, I don't like normal mode because of the fact that it takes half of an M4 mag to kill someone >.>
> Other than that, I can live with normal mode. All I need to do is replace juggernaut with stopping power, and use the M60E.


i use an M4 Carbine with Bandolier, stopping power and steady aim.
i like to run around and gun people down without aiming down range.
and using juggernaut when i have a mini uzi on the go wont help you.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Apr 20, 2008)

Well seeing the only map that I don't despise playing is overgrown, I'm probably not going to join the FA clan. But if there was a BF2 clan....thats a differnt story. Oh yeah, is there going to be a new map pack released for cod4 with big maps? I heard some talk going around but I don't have any solid evidence.


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 20, 2008)

M14 (Red dot sight)
Frag 3X
Stopping Power
Martyrdom


LOL BRING IT ON.

M14 with stopping power shoots with the power of a .50 motherfucking calibur sniper rifle.


----------



## TehSean (Apr 20, 2008)

You should probably divide the clan up into Casual and Competitive/Hardcore divisions.


----------



## Horrorshow (Apr 20, 2008)

We should make a juggernaut/last stand/grenade launcher clan.

Everyone loves that!


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 20, 2008)

I agree with the above.


----------



## Horrorshow (Apr 20, 2008)

Oh shit. You realize how horrible that'd be to play against an entire team that does that?

Many bricks would be shat. D:


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 20, 2008)

Much nerdrage would be had.

Then, at the end of the match, we'd all play Rickrolls, What is Love, UALEUALEUALE, this (http://put-this-in-the-wow-forums.ytmnd.com/ ), or this (http://spartafuntimes.ytmnd.com/ )


----------



## Horrorshow (Apr 20, 2008)

And then everyone can bask in the whining!

Because who doesn't love to hear racist 12-year-olds?
Especially the hardass ones who will come to your house and kill your family.


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 20, 2008)

Indeed, or the ones that "Know somebody that can find where you live and fuck you up", as I heard 2 bickering today.


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Apr 20, 2008)

Horrorshow said:
			
		

> We should make a juggernaut/last stand/grenade launcher clan.
> 
> Everyone loves that!


i would join that clan just to piss everyone off. but remember call of duty is serious fucking business.


----------



## Horrorshow (Apr 20, 2008)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> Indeed, or the ones that "Know somebody that can find where you live and fuck you up", as I heard 2 bickering today.



Oh no! That's even worse!
Because it could be anyone! D:>

And Jake(sterb?), don't you ever forget how serious Call of Duty is. >:[


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Apr 20, 2008)

call of duty 4 is [size=large]SERIOUS FUCKING BUSINESS!!!!![/size]


----------



## dmac (Apr 21, 2008)

Ill play with you guys! i do some clanage with 28SL right now, as we are doing MLG ladder and stuff, but i'm down for some COD4-ing with some furries.


----------



## Tudd (Apr 21, 2008)

Running around with P90's anyone? You don't even need to aim the thing to guarentee death!

But damn... All of this badmouthing seems to be 'exclusive' to XBL. Theres a LITTLE bit on PSN, but not much really. Which makes it all the more fun to mass suicide your team with an RPG on HS&D.


----------



## Armaetus (Apr 21, 2008)

I repeat, is this console or PC CoD4?


----------



## Tudd (Apr 22, 2008)

Both consoles and PC.


----------



## dmac (Apr 22, 2008)

Tudd said:
			
		

> Running around with P90's anyone? You don't even need to aim the thing to guarentee death!
> 
> But damn... All of this badmouthing seems to be 'exclusive' to XBL. Theres a LITTLE bit on PSN, but not much really. Which makes it all the more fun to mass suicide your team with an RPG on HS&D.



heh. i had that happen to me the other day with my clan. FREACKIN LOL. it was funny becuase we were in a clan skirmish and the game just kinda went on without our whole team for like 3 minutes!


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Apr 22, 2008)

Tudd said:
			
		

> Running around with P90's anyone? You don't even need to aim the thing to guarentee death!
> 
> But damn... All of this badmouthing seems to be 'exclusive' to XBL. Theres a LITTLE bit on PSN, but not much really. Which makes it all the more fun to mass suicide your team with an RPG on HS&D.


NO U!!!

mini-uzi with silencer and bandolier


----------



## Tudd (Apr 23, 2008)

JAK3ST3RB said:
			
		

> NO U!!!
> 
> mini-uzi with silencer and bandolier



Why not just run around with an M4 with bandolier, double-tap and steady aim?  

This one goes to out all of you who've played Rainbow Six 3: Raven Shield... If only the M14 could be full auto with a double drum mag... To get an idea on just how big those mags are... (Heres the manufacturer's link) Ignoring that 90% of people wouldn't be able to handle the recoil...


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Apr 26, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> M14 (Red dot sight)
> Frag 3X
> Stopping Power
> Martyrdom
> ...


n00b

G3 (red dot sight)
frag x3
stopping power
steady aim


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Apr 27, 2008)

Tudd said:


> Why not just run around with an M4 with bandolier, double-tap and steady aim?
> 
> This one goes to out all of you who've played Rainbow Six 3: Raven Shield... If only the M14 could be full auto with a double drum mag... To get an idea on just how big those mags are... (Heres the manufacturer's link) Ignoring that 90% of people wouldn't be able to handle the recoil...



The M14 on full auto wants to have buttsex with the sky >.<


----------



## Tudd (Apr 27, 2008)

Ishnuvalok said:


> The M14 on full auto wants to have buttsex with the sky >.<



That it does ._. Somehow in RS3:RS its actually managable.


----------



## ligaa (May 2, 2008)

TehSean:
It's not officially divided in the forums. The emphasis of our clan is on furry gamers meeting up, having fun, etc. etc. At any time we can go competitive, it's just that there isn't quite as much interest yet. Right now the forums are mostly a meeting ground.

Horrorshow:
I got a kick out of your commentary. Feel like joining us? 

Ishnuvalok:
Overgrown rules! One of my favorites, definitely. There's something magical about wearing a ghillie suit and having it actually work. You should join us even if you hate the other maps.


----------



## Seas (May 6, 2008)

FA clan? sounds interesting. I play CoD4 too, on PC.
I mostly use the p90 with silencer, 3x stun, gps scrambler, and extreme conditioning. Enjoy your knife ;D
I think this clan plays the legal versions so....I might need some....upgrade to my game , hehe


----------



## ligaa (May 7, 2008)

Can you play a cracked COD4 on the PC online? If so, do tell how :3


----------



## Ishnuvalok (May 8, 2008)

Well, I'll join the clan. even though I hate other maps I could be like scout/human shield ^^


----------



## shieldswulf (May 12, 2008)

Hey ligaa...and everyone Oo. hehe. anyway. am i in the clan? ive played a few games on CoD4 for 360 with you ligaa. think im any good? ill be getting on again tonight. considering everyone has their preferred weapon sets here...erm...im assault, sniper, and helicopter killer xD.  i prefer the hardcore side of CoD4. thats one spot were the juggernaut stands for nothing. anyway. frag ya later


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (May 12, 2008)

agog 50 cal/ak-47 whore reporting in


----------



## Xaerun (May 14, 2008)

Grr, I'm having trouble with my wireless, and I just bought CoD4 for my PS3 but can't level up. I get two or three matches with no lag then suddenly I drop to one bar and I'm out. So, I'm only like level 12. :S


----------



## Tudd (May 14, 2008)

ShadowKnuckles said:


> Grr, I'm having trouble with my wireless, and I just bought CoD4 for my PS3 but can't level up. I get two or three matches with no lag then suddenly I drop to one bar and I'm out. So, I'm only like level 12. :S



Any other places nearby you could try moving your PS3 or router to? 

I would be a G36C whore, but no PS3 kinda gets in the way. I should be somewhere with that whole situation by the end of the month... Until then, feel free to add me.


----------



## Silly Sammeh (May 16, 2008)

Just send me a message, havn't been on call of duty 4 in about 2 months but i still got it 
gt -Fartensparten


----------



## Tudd (May 27, 2008)

ShadowKnuckles,

Any luck with the WiFi issues?

Just a heads-up; I should be back up and running by the end of next week.


----------



## wessa (May 28, 2008)

Horrorshow said:


> Lawl. Clans.
> 
> I miss playing Counter-Strike. :[



hoooray somebody whos in the same boat as me yay 
yea ill join [fa] clan it sounds cool my gamertag is: stinky feet89


----------



## ligaa (Jun 2, 2008)

Hey guys, a bit of bad news. Apparently one of ProBoards server houses caught on fire and the forums went down for a bit. Now they're back up, but the members list is shorter than it was before. If you signed on before, check again to make sure you're still on there! And if you haven't signed on, feel free to do so.


----------



## Tudd (Jun 9, 2008)

Call of Duty 5 announced... GUESS WHAT GUYS AND GALS?!@# ITS BACK TO WORLD WAR II!

Oh, theres a forum for the clan, which appears to be gathering some dust. Go there, look around, post something. It tends to be how forums such as the one you're currently viewing operates. They tend to be amusing to some degree.


----------



## Drakaji (Jun 9, 2008)

I may join, though I'm a PC gamer more so than anything else.
Hardcore mode is great for leveling and being annoying but normal is great for just having fun. Oldskool I've never played though.
And if anyone here hasn't done it already for their PC, get the 1.6 patch. It has the four maps the consoles got, but free =)


----------



## Tudd (Jun 9, 2008)

Drakaji said:


> . . . It has the four maps the consoles got, but free =)


 
That is litterally one of the best parts of PC gaming... Free maps, mouse and keyboard control. I sure do miss those days.

I can't say I'm much of a fan of Oldschool or normal modes for that matter. Hardcore and Team Tacticle are my two favourite gametypes.


----------



## Drakaji (Jun 9, 2008)

Tudd said:


> That is litterally one of the best parts of PC gaming... Free maps, mouse and keyboard control. I sure do miss those days.
> 
> I can't say I'm much of a fan of Oldschool or normal modes for that matter. Hardcore and Team Tacticle are my two favourite gametypes.



I've become hated on a server for Hardcore now. They do Crossfire 24/7 and I've learned how to use my m203 like a mortar =)
It's funny watching people camp and suddenly see their dot disappear on the uav.


----------



## Tudd (Jun 9, 2008)

Drakaji said:


> I've become hated on a server for Hardcore now. They do Crossfire 24/7 and I've learned how to use my m203 like a mortar =)
> It's funny watching people camp and suddenly see their dot disappear on the uav.


 
Wow! I'd never want to go head-to-head against you if you had an M203... I develop very strong "feelings" towards anyone who uses the "noob-tube". 

I MAY pick up a video card and a copy of CoD4 for the PC. It all really depends on what I can find for AGP.


----------



## Drakaji (Jun 9, 2008)

Tudd said:


> Wow! I'd never want to go head-to-head against you if you had an M203... I develop very strong "feelings" towards anyone who uses the "noob-tube".
> 
> I MAY pick up a video card and a copy of CoD4 for the PC. It all really depends on what I can find for AGP.



Well I don't use it constantly. I just keep it handy in case someone likes to camp behind a corner and spray with an RPD. Say something like, sabotage bomb campers?


----------



## Tudd (Jun 9, 2008)

Drakaji said:


> Well I don't use it constantly. I just keep it handy in case someone likes to camp behind a corner and spray with an RPD. Say something like, sabotage bomb campers?


 
Okay, I get it now. The "Noob-Tube of Justice". Hats off to you for both being able to do that, and using it fairly.


----------



## Drakaji (Jun 9, 2008)

Tudd said:


> Okay, I get it now. The "Noob-Tube of Justice". Hats off to you for both being able to do that, and using it fairly.



Here's the trick on Crossfire at least. If you're in hardcore mode wait until you have UAV, then use the very top, center point on your UAV as a guide. Then just aim directly up and fire it. That's approximately where your M203 will land.
I've learned a few spots for consistent firing but that tip is good in case they're in an unusual spot or you wanna learn to use it better.


----------



## Tudd (Jun 9, 2008)

Drakaji said:


> Here's the trick on Crossfire at least. If you're in hardcore mode wait until you have UAV, then use the very top, center point on your UAV as a guide. Then just aim directly up and fire it. That's approximately where your M203 will land.
> I've learned a few spots for consistent firing but that tip is good in case they're in an unusual spot or you wanna learn to use it better.


 
Thanks Drakaji, I'll definately try it out once I'm able to play CoD4 again. 

Needless to say, I'm not impressed with the courier taking care of my PS3 repair. >.>


----------



## Drakaji (Jun 9, 2008)

Tudd said:


> Thanks Drakaji, I'll definately try it out once I'm able to play CoD4 again.
> 
> Needless to say, I'm not impressed with the courier taking care of my PS3 repair. >.>



Maybe the PS3 pulled one of those freaky reality altering things like those commercials


----------



## Tudd (Jun 9, 2008)

Drakaji said:


> Maybe the PS3 pulled one of those freaky reality altering things like those commercials


 
It took a record-breaking week and a half to travel 10 KM and only after I had shipped it had I found out they would have let me drop it off. That could have saved me 7 buisness days in this seemingly neverending process.  I would say that most definately counts as reality altering. Better than the freaky baby comercial.


----------



## Tudd (Jun 22, 2008)

Question: Is CoD4 dieing?


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 22, 2008)

Tudd said:


> Question: Is CoD4 dieing?


 
Yes because your playing it..... and also theres a clan for COD4 on this i never knew that ^_^


----------



## Tudd (Jun 22, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> Yes because your playing it..... and also theres a clan for COD4 on this i never knew that ^_^


 
I guess my post served its purpose then.  As for the humour, try me again in a hour when I havn't just woken up.


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 22, 2008)

Tudd said:


> I guess my post served its purpose then.  As for the humour, try me again in a hour when I havn't just woken up.


 






That humour enough for ya?


----------



## Tudd (Jun 23, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> That humour enough for ya?


 
It will only be funny when you mis-spell humour. XP Until then... CoD4 PS3 Clan match, every man for himself!


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 23, 2008)

Tudd said:


> It will only be funny when you mis-spell humour. XP Until then... CoD4 PS3 Clan match, every man for himself!


 
Well as long as you like the pear i don't mind whether you find it funny or not


----------



## Tudd (Jun 23, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> Well as long as you like the pear i don't mind whether you find it funny or not


 
Language based joke. *Facepalm* 

UK and Canada = humour, USA = Humor XP


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 23, 2008)

Tudd said:


> Language based joke. *Facepalm*
> 
> UK and Canada = humour, USA = Humor XP


 
Uk and canada humour = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




USA humor = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In short their both retarded ;D


----------



## Tudd (Jun 24, 2008)

Nice! Next we need something for all of those console issues.


----------



## Kanic (Jul 4, 2008)

I've been looking for something to get me back into Call of Duty 4 and this sounds good to me. I'll join, my gamertag is Guardmankb

I like to use an MP5 with red dot sight, steady aim, stopping power and bandolier. Lots of success with that.


----------



## sablelieger (Jul 11, 2008)

Add me in - PC Gamertag - SABLELIEGER

Favorite rigs:

M60 LMG with red dot
USP-45
Deep impact
Sleight of hand
Martydom

R700 sniper rifle
USP 45 with silencer
Claymores X2
Stealth
Iron Lung

AK-47 with red dot
USP 45
Bandoleer
Deep impact
Martydom

P90 SMG with red dot
1911A1
RPG-7 x2
Deep impact
Martydom

I hate the M203 (n00b Tube), but I love knife kills.

You'll see me often in Crash, Winter Crash, Shipment, Wetwork, Chinatown and Killhouse


----------

